# Why not a Grizzly 550.



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I need a new quad for hunting and ice fishing. Gotta have fuel injection and power steering. I've looked at all makes and have no great preference. I guess I'm leaning towards a Griz 550 due to my preceived thoughts on quality and because cost is about right. 

What do experts have to say about the 2011 Utility ATV's? Is the Griz a no brainer safe choice?


Thanks
Dave


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Looked at the 550 and found that the 700 and 550 share the same frame/body/weight only difference was the engine.
Price difference was about $400/500 bucks went with the 700.

Have two Grizzly 700 with EPS one is 3 years old the is 1 no problems with either...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a 2007 Griz 450 auto in camo....3000lb superwinch and 60 in cycle country blade (bought new in 07).

Has never failed me and has done everything that I have asked of it.....more power than I could ever use......with that being said the new 450 Griz w/FI and power steering is reallyyyyyy peaking my interest........

But you'd be more than happy with the 550......


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats an excellent choice! Lots of good choices out there but the grizz line up is excellent.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone seen the 2011 Griz 550 cheaper then $8,250? Thats the camo model with FI and PS. I saw the green model at $7900.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.powersports360.com/new_v...5205R0&veh=195815&CatDesc=ATVs&ModelYear=2011

Got my 09 Grizzly 700 camo w/ all the options for $8,300 out the door..


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

It's in my garage now!

Makes my 15 year old Kawa 300 4x4 look very small and old (it is).

Cant wait to get it in the woods during deer season and on the ice this winter.


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

we had a 98 grizzly 600 was a good for wheeler traded it this winter and got the 450 that has the diff lock and it will do more that the 600 would we got the 450 cause it has the back up pull start had to use it on the 600 many time when we were on the ice due to cold weather.


----------

